# Anyone heard of Karla Marie and her "Self Publishing Academy"



## Ann Howes (Apr 7, 2018)

So I became aware of this person today Karla Marie and her _Self Publishing Academy_ To use her words, she teaches people:

*The secret mix-and-match strategies to bundling your eBooks together and multiplying your sales

*How to ethically steal book sales from the #1 authors in any niche you want

*How to get a few freelancers to take care of everything you don't like to do in your eBook business - whether that's 10% of the work or 100% of 
the work

*How To Hire World-Class Writers At Rates So Low, You'll Be Embarrassed To Tell Others - Just By Doing This Right, You Will Remove 90% Of The Risk, Time & Energy It Takes To Make Money With eBooks <<<< *This one is my favorite.* 

*Why writing your own book is a waste of time, and the secret to getting it done quickly without any effort at all.

Here's the link to her thing. https://www.ebookmoneynow.com/fiction-profits-academy Has anyone heard of her before?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

zOMG!!1 It sounds amazing. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Saboth (May 6, 2017)

LilyBLily said:


> I love when they teach you the "secrets." Especially when they're the "secrets THEY don't want you to know."


There's one commercial that comes on during the day that I find hilarious. "We'll help you get rid of your credit card debt. It's the one secret credit card companies DON'T want you to know." The credit card companies are painted as these evil villains, and the credit card spender is some hapless innocent.


----------



## RiverOaks (Mar 29, 2018)

I read the spiel! Hey, its a Limited offer! Just $2,495 down or 3 easy payments of $995! 
   Yeah, I will get right on that...


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

"Why writing your own book is a waste of time..."

Silly me. I always thought being an author included writing. All these years I had it wrong. I wonder what Willy Shakespeare could have done if he didn't have to actually write?


----------



## Phxsundog (Jul 19, 2017)

She has testimonials on her page from several of the Top 100 romance serial stuffers under their real names. That should tell you everything.


----------



## BellaJames (Sep 8, 2016)

Karla Marie has been mentioned here before back in 2016. I watched her free webinar and it was just a bio of her life and how she was a successful publisher who had changed her life, she was making $$$$$ and could show you how to make $$$$$ too.

I would never pay her or the people she does interviews with to teach me anything. Check her out on youtube and see who she has done interviews with and you will see a bunch of book stuffers who mainly pay cheap ghostwriters, publish useless non-fiction books or erotica (packaged as romance) or poorly written romance (which they think is an easy genre to make money in).

I have read a few pages of one of her books and 

I would guess she's making all that money from her expensive course. The testimonials are a laugh. A bunch of people paying cheap ghostwriters to write poorly written erotica packaged as romance and then finding all kinds of shady ways to get sales.

Here is a thread on here from 2 years ago *'Extreme write to market'* http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245078.0.html

_There's nothing wrong with paying ghostwriters to help you build a professional career but what these people are doing is finding cheap ghostwriters to write poorly written books and then flooding Amazon and other stores with it. It is usually erotica or erotic romance that they shove in contemporary romance or new adult romance. _


----------



## BellaJames (Sep 8, 2016)

RiverOaks said:


> I read the spiel! Hey, its a Limited offer! Just $2,495 down or 3 easy payments of $995!
> Yeah, I will get right on that...


Thumbs up.


----------



## Ann Howes (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd like to think there's a special kind of karmic payback for people like her. How can anyone use the words "ethically steal" and think it's okay?  Gah!


----------



## BellaJames (Sep 8, 2016)

Ann Howes said:


> I'd like to think there's a special kind of karmic payback for people like her. How can anyone use the words "ethically steal" and think it's okay? Gah!


Because it's all about making $$$$$, not putting out quality books or being artistic. It's not about joining the self-publishing community to support each other. A few of these guys have expensive courses and it's all about them putting big dollars in their own pockets.

I am thinking of taking a course run by bestselling romance author Alessandra Torre, that's the kind of person I want to learn from.


----------



## RiverOaks (Mar 29, 2018)

The saddest thing is that someone is paying for this type of ...ahh... guidance??

There is another thread up today of similar ilk...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not thrilled with the 'mean girl' tone of comments, notwithstanding the valid suspicions as to the legality/efficacy of the site. Locking for now . . . hope to have a chance to discuss among ourselves and make a decision by the weekend.



EDIT by Betsy:  members who have specific personal experience with the site in question are welcome to start a thread and relate their own experiences, but hearsay and gossip will not be allowed.  This thread will remain locked but visible to search engines. Thanks.


----------

